# Pedigree information



## carsona246 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I'm already getting one of these puppies, but I am interested in researching more into the sire. 

Line-breeding for the progency of INT/UKC CH V(US) Eik vom Clausberg and Stevie vom Germelhaus

I've seen a few posts where members have analyzed a pedigree, and this is usually to determine if the puppy is a good match/pedigree. 
While it will not make a difference at this point whether the puppy is a good match/pedigree for me now, I am interested in researching the pedigree for my own interest. I've gone through google and found a few articles on the sire about tracking, but not much else. 
Does anyone have any good resources for researching into the pedigree? I"m a relative newbie to looking through pedigrees, and may just ask the breeder for assistance eventually, but I know she is fairly busy and do not want to bother her if I could research into it myself. I'm not sure if I"m just glossing over important information because it is unfamiliar to me, or if I'm legitimately not looking in the right places.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

what are your plans for the puppy? are you interested in any competitive training sports? The sire is East German (DDR) and the dam West German/Belgian sport lines....I had a litter from Enno Fuchsstein a few years back....

Lee


----------



## carsona246 (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm not looking to do any serious competing, he will primarily be a family dog. I would like to do agility and tracking for fun. I do plan on training to pull me in a cart, like urban mushing when old enough as well


----------

